# Just to share photos of my g82



## ezcarbonfiber (9 mo ago)

Just share some pictures about my G82 M4 since photography is what I like to do.


----------



## kiw1z (Nov 2, 2020)

Beautiful


----------



## Cc jack (8 mo ago)

ezcarbonfiber said:


> Just share some pictures about my G82 M4 since photography is what I like to do.
> 
> View attachment 1057167
> 
> View attachment 1057168


Haha,l like this


----------



## ezcarbonfiber (9 mo ago)

Cc jack said:


> Haha,l like this
> View attachment 1061657





Cc jack said:


> Haha,l like this
> View attachment 1061657


Ahhhh I didnt order the center exhaust. Thats cool! how is the sound? how much difference compare to regular?


----------



## Cc jack (8 mo ago)

ezcarbonfiber said:


> Ahhhh I didnt order the center exhaust. Thats cool! how is the sound? how much difference compare to regular?


In fact, the main thing is that it looks cool, and the sound doesn't change too much


----------



## speedyman (Sep 23, 2019)

Lots to be proud of there my friend, cool color. Enjoy!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2014)

Looks great!


----------



## Cc jack (8 mo ago)

[email protected] said:


> Looks great!





http://www.abbmmotors.com/pd.jsp?id=470


The parts link for G82 M4


----------



## 404 (Nov 14, 2021)

May depend on the light, but the golden brake calipers clash with the Sao Paulo Yellow (is it?) in my eyes.

Besides that detail, a beautiful machine.


----------



## ezcarbonfiber (9 mo ago)

She is blue now. Going to get a black on as shop car for Houston TX!


----------



## M3Boyyyy (19 d ago)

Now that's bright!


----------

